# Atterberg cello concerto (1957 mono recording)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Multiple YouTubers have posted the same "1957" mono recording of Atterberg's Cello Concerto in C-minor, Op.21 (1922). I have to say, this is best rendition of the cello conc. I have heard to date. 
I have yet to locate the orig source (LP, tape, CD, etc). Nothing on discogs or Amazon.
I don't hear pops/clicks -- maybe taped from orig. radio broadcast???

Anyone reading this know of the source? Is it for sale?








> Cello Concerto in C-minor, Op.21 (1922)
> 
> Cello: Edmund Kurtz
> 
> ...


----------

